# Whats the best way to clean/oil a 525 Mag?



## crash32 (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay I'm about to clean my new 525 Mag for the first time. The reason I am asking is because I just want to make sure that I do not mess up anything such as the dust shield etc.

Any suggestions or links would be greatly appreciated!! I have seen several links but the DO's and DONT's vary greatly... that is why I am asking for help.


Thanks!!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*525*

Take off the side without the handle (three screws I believe). Pop the side off, remove the bearings soak them in some lighter fluid (no smoking please). Put a drop of oil on each bear ( I like 85 - 90 weight gear oil). Put back together and let her rip.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

the late Sub had a great step by step pictorial on cleaning and lubing a 525. Did anyone save it?????


----------



## XXX. (Aug 14, 2007)

also be careful when taking out the spool bearings, when I opened up my 525 I poked one of my bearings by mistake trying to take em out and damaged it.

The rest is pretty easy. just clean everything out, make sure you remember how to put it back together, put all bearings in light fluid or i belive alcohol works also. Lube the bearings, the gears should be greased and also the clicker. Make sure you grease the magnets with some good thick lube that wont come off too easy, I used a light penn lube on them before and they ended up rusting and corroding, I had to sand them a bit and I use some white marine teflone lube and they are as good as new now.


----------



## crash32 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Does anyone have pictures of the 525 Mag when they personally took it apart?? It is always easier to do things when you have already seen it!


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Send me an e mail and I will send you the tuning sheet I did a while ago, it should be here in the archives somewhere - BB


----------



## XXX. (Aug 14, 2007)

how do you got about loading pics? i have pics of the 525mag tooken apart.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

toejam said:


> the late Sub had a great step by step pictorial on cleaning and lubing a 525. Did anyone save it?????


TJ,

I saved it hard copy. I use it as a reference guide when servicing the reels.

It can be found on the Florida Surf Fishing board. In the archives type in "Instructions for Maintaining your Penn 525 Mag" and it jumps right up. However, the pictures have expired. All I get now is the little box with red X. A man of your computer talents should be able to resurrect those pics and repost here --- right???


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

crash32 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of the 525 Mag when they personally took it apart?? It is always easier to do things when you have already seen it!


Not sure if this is what ya wanna see but here's a 525 AtlantaKing took apart. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35400&highlight=525


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> TJ,
> 
> I saved it hard copy. I use it as a reference guide when servicing the reels.
> 
> It can be found on the Florida Surf Fishing board. In the archives type in "Instructions for Maintaining your Penn 525 Mag" and it jumps right up. However, the pictures have expired. All I get now is the little box with red X. A man of your computer talents should be able to resurrect those pics and repost here --- right???


Thanks Jeff,,,, No wonder I couldn't find it , it was stu not Sub that posted it,,, one of them senior thingys,,,,,, I found the pics -will reconstruct the post when I have time in a PDF format for all that are to come,,,,,,,,


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Not sure if this is what ya wanna see but here's a 525 AtlantaKing took apart.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35400&highlight=525


Hey, I did put it back together (eventually)! Ask Fishbreath!  

Crash32, unless you're very bored or actually have something wrong with the drive side of the 525Mag, I'd suggest not taking it apart; 525's are quite durable and the right side doesn't need an overhaul service for quite some time. To clean and oil the bearings, all you have to do is remove the three screws on the left side plate, pop off the black metal trim ring, and remove the tiny screw at the top of the side plate. Once that's done, pop off the side plate and pull the spool out. The right bearing is retained by a circular metal ring and the left is retained by the plastic clicker cog. Lemme know if you need any more info; I'll snap some pics if you do.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Here,s the pic and instructions of which i was speaking. It worth keeping a copy on your harddrive. 

STu's Instructions for Cleaning 525 Mag


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

toejam said:


> Here,s the pic and instructions of which i was speaking. It worth keeping a copy on your harddrive.
> 
> STu's Instructions for Cleaning 525 Mag


Thank you Toejam.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Well done TJ!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Toejam;
Thank you Again!!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome job on the PDF. Very valuable information for a newbie to conventional reels. 

As some who HATES dealing with gadgets with very small parts I will say that dealing with my 525's has been a dream so far.


----------

